# Brandywine Kandy Red



## EBorraga (Apr 17, 2020)

One from tonight. Shes sexy


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 17, 2020)

That's a beauty.


----------



## mark james (Apr 17, 2020)

Purdy, Purdy Purdy!!      Stay healthy


----------



## Dieseldoc (Apr 17, 2020)

Again outstanding casting.


----------



## walshjp17 (Apr 17, 2020)

Like the 24-hour dial!


----------

